
Amazon CodeGuru Is Blatantly Taking over CodeGuru from Microsoft - user5994461
https://thehftguy.com/2020/08/03/amazon-blatantly-taking-over-the-codeguru-trademark-from-microsoft/
======
freddyym
Betteridge's law of headlines states:

> "Any headline that ends in a question mark can be answered by the word no."

So no.

~~~
QuinnyPig
Am I missing the question mark in the headline?

~~~
user5994461
I edited out the question mark.

Had a question mark to invite open discussion (it's up to court to decide on
the law) but apparently there is a meme that any title formulated as a
question is meant ironically.

